# AMD Ryzen 3 2200g, ASUS Prime A320M install issue



## martinroman (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I would like to install FreeBSD or any BSD variant plus xfce or Gnome on my CPU; AMD Ryzen 3 2200g (on-chip graphics), ASUS Prime A320M with 4 Gigabytes DDR4 RAM and 500GB Sata disk.

I have tried with FreeBSD 12 stable, FreeBSD 12.2, FreeBSD 13 with no luck. I also tried GhostBSD and FuryBSD with no luck.

I have checked and applied what is written about this issue in:









						amd vega and radeon series vga card driver for FreeBSD 12.1 and 12.2 tutorial for beginner[update 2020-12-16]
					

amd apu vga card driver for FreeBSD 12.1  tutorial for beginner  I’m a newbie for freebsd and have some experience for linux. I have just installed FreeBSD for one week, I met a lot of trouble when I use it. I just want to tell everyone that how to solve this problem  then you could  save you...




					forums.freebsd.org
				












						Stumped on Ryzen 2400G on FreeBSD 12-STABLE
					

Hi, folks....  I'm mystified on this one since I know it is possible to get the GPU on these working now...  Any suggestions?  This is on 12-STABLE, compiled from source, most recently about 48 hours ago (upgrade from 11.2-PRERELEASE, before VEGA graphics were supported with the 4.16 drm merge)...




					forums.freebsd.org
				












						Setting up FreeBSD on your PC/Laptop after installation
					

This guide will show you on how to set up your FreeBSD OS after installation. This step is fairly different than the virtualbox guide so you...




					amirzaim.blogspot.com
				









						Drm Kmod Primer
					

Getting Started With drm-kmod



					freebsddesktop.github.io
				








_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RerO0zG5mHw_
    FreeBSD 13 AMDGPU xfce





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=revOJcX2rLs_


My main question is:

Is it possible to install FreeBSD + Xfce or any other BSD variant on AMD Ryzen 3 2200g (on-chip graphics) and ASUS Prime A320M CPU?

Is the answer is; Yes, please post your feedback or comments. I see that there are several BSD users with the same issue. This post could be a tutorial for those users who try to install FreeBSD on AMD Ryzen 3 processors.


Regards,
Martin


----------



## jcw (Oct 12, 2020)

I recent installed FreeBSD 13-CURRENT and my Ryzen 3 2200 just worked. Not sure about this A320M thingy.

It even worked completely through the boot cycle without having to disable the console for a time and boot blindly. It looks like the info on the FreeBSD graphics wiki is soon to be out of date.

If you're savvy with SVN, you can see where version 13 did a pretty big overhaul of the video driver, pulling it out of the kernel source tree and leaving only the port/package version. You can find my previous trials with this CPU posted previously. If you are reluctant to run CURRENT, I would advise just waiting until CURRENT goes to 13.0-RELEASE.


----------

